# Activision: We're doing 'everything we can' to support the Wii U



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2013)

> "As we have said before, we're committed to doing everything we can to support the Wii U, which is why we're excited to be bringing some of the most popular entertainment franchises in the world to the platform this year," explained Activision exec Eric Hirshberg.
> 
> Activision's decision makes it one of a small number of third-party publishers currently showing love to Wii U. Ubisoft continues to show it strong support, but Activision's big rival EA has made a point of deciding to drop the platform altogether.


Activision has currently confirmed 6 games for the system.

Call of Duty: Ghosts
Skylanders Swap Force
Angry Birds Trilogy
Angry Birds Star Wars.
Wipeout Create & Crash
SpongeBob SquarePants: Plankton's Robotic Revenge
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...were-doing-everything-we-can-to-support-wii-u


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 26, 2013)

the spongebob games have actually been pretty good, espesily battle for bikini for bottom was really good. but this game look really bad


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 26, 2013)

Amazing games!


----------



## frogboy (Jul 26, 2013)

When will they learn that Angry Birds doesn't count?


----------



## Chary (Jul 26, 2013)

.....YEAH! NOW I CAN SHELL OUT 60 DOLLARS FOR ANGRY BIRDS!

I'm glad that Activision is supporting Nintendo, but none of those games interest me in the least.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 26, 2013)

yeah paying 40+ for a angry birds game when you can get all the games for free on android is stupid


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 26, 2013)

I love that picture you posted there.

It's nice to hear that they support the Wii U, but I don't think Angry Birds counts. It's free on Android and I would be too lazy to turn on my TV and console just for that. xD


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll admit it. The older Spongebob games were pretty good and this new one looks good too. (Even though I can't stand Spongebob now..)


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 26, 2013)

If they release DLC for deadpool, a patch and then bring a GOTY edition to all consoles, tehy should also port that GOTY edition to WiiU - I'd buy that. Not interested in the game ATM its like 65 euros (80 USD) over here and only 4 hours until you completed it...


----------



## DS1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Somewhere, somebody is really hype about a Wipeout game.

Also I'm upset, I thought they were gonna do a Forest Whitaker Call of Duty


----------



## ForteGospel (Jul 26, 2013)

only 2 are worth mentioning and even so, they both come from a long list of overused games


----------



## McHaggis (Jul 26, 2013)

When is _Call of Duty: Ghost Dogs + Cats_ out?  I want it.


----------



## Osha (Jul 26, 2013)

When I read Wipeout, I was expecting the racing game. But then I realized.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hiiih funny ghostdog because well memories lol Cath move gimmick leg on items dohh


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 26, 2013)

mooiweer said:


> Hiiih funny ghostdog because well memories lol Cath move gimmick leg on items dohh


Me, human. Place, GBAtemp. Talk sound, English. Do you understand me?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 26, 2013)

this is squatting ever so elegantly over the wii u, than dropping some wet turds on top of it claiming that you're helping it


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 26, 2013)

Multimedia cultuur easy geregistreerd of three languages wast understanding forum short


----------



## Langin (Jul 26, 2013)

mooiweer said:


> Multimedia cultuur easy geregistreerd of three languages wast understanding forum short


 

Cultuur? :3 *giggles* culture you mean ;3 

Try throwing shit trough Google Translate(just single words) it'll help a lot.(I do the same for word like andijviestampot etc. xd)

but on topic, yay? When it's cheap I'll buy it so some of my FPS friends can come over to play this with me. I don't really care about the other games tbh.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't personally care for any of their games, but if it helps the Wii U gain market penetration, then good luck to them.


----------



## XDel (Jul 26, 2013)

I miss Activision in the 2600 days. That game line up looks very unappealing.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 26, 2013)

Will anybody actually buy these games? Is Wipeout kind of like a destruction derby? I'd be interested in that.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Will anybody actually buy these games?


 
I guess only Call of Duty and Skylanders are worth it.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 26, 2013)

Legit, I thought they were seriously going to release that image(game) for the Wii U. That's how low my expectations are for the system. Activision seriously thinks that they are helping the system with the support of those games? I read the comment its like them elegantly taking a shit on the system, because that's exactly what they are doing.

You want to support a system, how about games where people actually care about them. Only 1 game is considered good, and most of the time when you repeat CoD in front of somebody, they:
1. Wet their pants
2. Grown and wonder "ANOTHER ONE ALREADY!!!".


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

''As we have said before, we're committed to doing everything we can to support the Wii U''

Releasing Call of Duty is not supporting the Wii U.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 26, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> ''As we have said before, we're committed to doing everything we can to support the Wii U.''
> 
> Releasing Call of Duty is not supporting the Wii U.


 
You and I, we see eye to eye.



weavile001 said:


> I guess only Call of Duty and Skylanders are worth it.


 

So then, basically nothing, huh.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> ''As we have said before, we're committed to doing everything we can to support the Wii U''
> 
> Releasing Call of Duty is not supporting the Wii U.


 

Would you be so kind as to elaborate?


----------



## T3GZdev (Jul 26, 2013)

everything they can to support wii u version, but hide the wii u version & while talking about 360, ps3, xb one & ps4 version.
probably won't give us DLC again. Seems like as little support as they can to me.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 26, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> ''As we have said before, we're committed to doing everything we can to support the Wii U''
> 
> Releasing Call of Duty is not supporting the Wii U.


 

as much as I agree with you, CoD still sells like hotcakes, dirty nasty hotcakes, but hotcakes regardless. At least they are releasing the game on the wii u, rather then skipping the development for it all together.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Would you be so kind as to elaborate?


 
I already knew this would be happening, mostly because Call of Duty isn't worthy enough to be called a game.

But then again...





Opinions...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 26, 2013)

It's like Nintendo is in the emergency room, and people of Activision are the doctors. But they're failing horribly to make Nintendo survive.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> It's like Nintendo is in the emergency room, and people of Activision are the doctors. But they're failing horribly to make Nintendo survive.


 
Please tell me that's a joke.
Because if it isn't, you're just spitting on the plate you're eating.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 27, 2013)

Love the boxart but it seems kind of random. Is that an inside joke for people who have played the game?
They could've left Angry Birds out of the mix. It belongs on mobile phones, that's where it does well. Also, the trilogy is overpriced and outdated, Rovio add new levels all the time.
I agree with other people though, the lineup in general doesn't look impressive to me, but I know there are a lot of CoD and Skylanders fans so at least people will get something out of it. They're trying though, which is more than can be said for some publishers *cough*EA*cough*



ComeTurismO said:


> It's like Nintendo is in the emergency room, and people of Activision are the doctors. But they're failing horribly to make Nintendo survive.


Except Nintendo isn't in the emergency room. They're doing okay with the Wii U, it's just a lot worse than it could be, but they have plenty of games coming out soon that will make a lot of people want one.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jul 27, 2013)

That game would sell well on the Wii-U, under the Star Fox branding.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> ''As we have said before, we're committed to doing everything we can to support the Wii U''
> 
> Releasing Call of Duty is not supporting the Wii U.


This is every holiday game coming out from Activision minus Destiny. Considering where the Wii U is at right now, I'd say it's actually pretty decent support.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2013)

zomg list of the fucking year I can hardly contain myself. I will definitely be buying every game on that list I picked the best time to buy a wiiu huh? 



Spoiler



fuck activision


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 27, 2013)

So free android games and a shitty gameshow game is helping the Wii U?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> this is squatting ever so elegantly over the wii u, than dropping some wet turds on top of it claiming that you're helping it


 

Hey, man, don't judge. Maybe the Wii U's just into that sort of thing.

"Oh yeah, Activision, plop your Angry Birds ports all over me! My sales have been _soooooo_ slow. Punish me! Punish me!"


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 27, 2013)

Man that's a "ruff" line up there!

But at least 1 big name publisher is supporting WiiU the rest think we are barking up the wrong tree with this console


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2013)

so this is how activision is going to support the wiiu by releasing a shitload of shovelware


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 27, 2013)

Great support wiiu, let's hope to SEE DLC's WE DIDN'T SEE ON BLACK OPS 2


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 27, 2013)

See, this is why I hate a lot of you people. You are actually bitching at Activision for supporting the Wii U when almost no other publisher is. Yeah the game selection isn't the best but it is better than the sweet fuck all that the other publishers are prepared to risk bringing out on this flop of a system.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jul 27, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> See, this is why I hate a lot of you people. You are actually bitching at Activision for supporting the Wii U when almost no other publisher is. Yeah the game selection isn't the best but it is better than the sweet fuck all that the other publishers are prepared to risk bringing out on this flop of a system.


I am sorry, then we all should say "pray for the god all-mighty activision for giving their crappy support!"

This is just pr talking, not meant for gamers at all. If they kept quiet about it I would have given them more credit than now.

But saying that they are supporting the system, and then listing those games is more disappointing than no support at all.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 27, 2013)

I laugh so hard about you people 
The ones bitch, the others moan and everybody is unhappy. Everybody but me that is. I am a happy camper. I don't care about Activision but I think its good they support the system. I don't think the system is doomed and will enjoy the games I have pre-ordered and/or already bought for the system but it amuses me to read your silly comments. Also, this post is rather random which is exactly what it's not and that makes it funny.

All in all, continue complaining, I blame you, all of you, for the state of the game industry today and that makes it even easier for me to take you even less serious than I already do^^
Just kidding of course. Not really...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 27, 2013)

More shit from Craptivision. When will they ever learn that shovelware and a rehash of a franchise that Nintendo fans don't want (considering how they have shunned Nintendo when it comes to games the last several years) does not qualify as supporting a system.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> More shit from Craptivision. When will they ever learn that shovelware and a rehash of a franchise that Nintendo fans don't want (considering how they have shunned Nintendo when it comes to games the last several years) does not qualify as supporting a system.



Is that actually the case though? By their reckoning they just stuck several of their biggest earners onto a console that is not necessarily a sure thing. Likewise looking back through their history ( http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/1844.html ) they can hardly be said to have truly shunned Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 27, 2013)

If only Wipeout was Wipeout


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 27, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that actually the case though? By their reckoning they just stuck several of their biggest earners onto a console that is not necessarily a sure thing. Likewise looking back through their history ( http://www.gamefaqs.com/features/company/1844.html ) they can hardly be said to have truly shunned Nintendo consoles.


 

When it comes to making good games for Nintendo systems, they have been pretty shit at times. After how much they fucked up with Black Ops 2 not having DLC, do you really expect Nintendo fans to want the franchise on the Wii U? I mean really, they did very little for the N64, they had literally dropped support for it after 2000 aside from the two Tony Hawk games. They did much better with the Gamecube to be honest, they published some excellent games in that time period, but then they dropped the Wii support for the most part because they couldn't port big name titles to it, and like most studios, couldn't be bothered to make new franchises and unique games for it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like great support! Too bad the only good looking game on that list is Spongebob and maybe Skylanders, but I've never played it.
Seriously more Angry Birds shit? And with the amount of space on a Wii U disk, they could easily fit all of the Angry Birds games on one disk and even more than enough room for the soon to be shitty movie (if they haven't given up on that yet.) Just seems like a serious waste of money to only put three small games on one disk and an even smaller game on its own disk.


EDIT: One thing I would like to make clear, I am not upset that they are finally supporting the system, in fact I am glad someone is, but I am a little upset with the game selection. They could have tried a little harder than that, but I guess it's a start.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 27, 2013)

Wii U needs more games from Konami, Capcom, Level-5, WayForward, and Tecmo Koei. Foget about all this Ubisoft, EA nonsense. Yeah, Activision hasn't sunk to that level yet but it's getting closer and closer by the day.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll be interested in this if Activision do the following:

Make games that are interesting and worthy of a second playthrough...shit even  releasing a game that can keep me interested when I hit the half way point.
Call of Duty: Goats
H.E.R.O. 2...though they would fuck it up by making it about a guy who has had a really truamtatic rescue operation in some cave in Afganistan where he was brainwashed to play Activision's shat out bunch of shovelware Wii output, seriously they did some crap that would make DDI Gameslook good.


----------



## emigre (Jul 27, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Wii U needs more games from Konami, Capcom, Level-5, WayForward, and Tecmo Koei. Foget about all this Ubisoft, EA nonsense. Yeah, Activision hasn't sunk to that level yet but it's getting closer and closer by the day.


 

Konami make gaems?


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 27, 2013)

If people are happy with the support of the Wii u with these games, then why were people so unhappy with the choices of games on the wii? I mean fair is fair, the wii library is actually pretty massive.

Wii: 1222 games
Ps3: 772 games
Xbox360: 959 games

O that's right, the quality was shit.

So why are people complaining about 4 out of the 5 games on this list then. Let's really think hard about this one people.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 27, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Wii U needs more games from Konami, Capcom, Level-5, WayForward, and Tecmo Koei. Foget about all this Ubisoft, EA nonsense. Yeah, Activision hasn't sunk to that level yet but it's getting closer and closer by the day.


 

WayForward is only a developer and not a great one at that. They make a few decent games but for like every good game they probably more 5 crappy cash-ins. Why people would even consider their games "selling points" is really beyond me. They make good games at best but certainly not great games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WayForward is only a developer and not a great one at that. They make a few decent games but for like every good game they probably more 5 crappy cash-ins. Why people would even consider their games "selling points" is really beyond me. They make good games at best but certainly not great games.


Honestly I've never even heard of Wayforward before Mighty Switch Force, which was an amazing game along with its sequel, but that's still only two, and in the same series of downloadable titles. Aside from that, I only know of the other Mighty series games, which are also download only.

That said, I think they're great from what little I've seen, and they definitely have some potential. I just don't think that potential includes a Wii U system seller in the near future.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 27, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> See, this is why I hate a lot of you people. You are actually bitching at Activision for supporting the Wii U when almost no other publisher is. Yeah the game selection isn't the best but it is better than the sweet fuck all that the other publishers are prepared to risk bringing out on this flop of a system.


 
We're not bitching at the support; we're bitching at the games they're using to give support. There are better ways to support a console than just releasing another Call of Duty game and Skylanders... is this the Skylanders the one that was released on the PS3 or is it a revamped version?



Lestworth said:


> If people are happy with the support of the Wii u with these games, then why were people so unhappy with the choices of games on the wii? I mean fair is fair, the wii library is actually pretty massive.
> 
> Wii: 1222 games
> Ps3: 772 games
> Xbox360: 959 games


 

There were so many games for the Wii because a ton of them were crap. They took effort to make games for Microsoft and Sony, hence the smaller numbers. We want to see the quality games for us that were released on Sony and Microsoft, and not every single quality game released for those two was a Call of Duty spinoff.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 28, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> We're not bitching at the support; we're bitching at the games they're using to give support. There are better ways to support a console than just releasing another Call of Duty game and Skylanders... is this the Skylanders the one that was released on the PS3 or is it a revamped version?


This is every holiday game coming out from Activision. What else are they supposed to give?


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 28, 2013)

soulx said:


> This is every holiday game coming out from Activision. What else are they supposed to give?


 
Not much; I hope they give the spirit of benevolence to other game developers. if they're showing their support for the U, then maybe other companies will feel obliged to do the same.


----------



## Osha (Jul 28, 2013)

soulx said:


> This is every holiday game coming out from Activision. What else are they supposed to give?


 
Something original ? Because, besides Skylanders, and arguably Spongebob, we've all played the games listed there (except Wipeout but nobody cares about that).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ghost Dogs:

Still a better game than COD.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 28, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Ghost Dogs.


 
the sequel of Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 28, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> If only Wipeout was Wipeout



or "WipEout"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 28, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> There are better ways to support a console than just releasing another Call of Duty game and Skylanders


 

Well considering both franchises are always popular and will always do well, there's not a whole lot more you can do.

Maybe release Destiny but I think that's too much of a leap for a big IP.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well considering both franchises are always popular and will always do well, there's not a whole lot more you can do.
> 
> Maybe release Destiny but I think that's too much of a leap for a big IP.


 
It'd be nice if that maybe would become brave enough to leap ahead.  Then other maybe's would become the same brave things and take their first leap. 

And haven't I seen this comment before that was made to someone else? I swear a similar comment was made on another thread. Not directed at me, but it was there.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 28, 2013)

Osha said:


> Something original ? Because, besides Skylanders, and arguably Spongebob, we've all played the games listed there (except Wipeout but nobody cares about that).


 

Again, this is just about everything they have. When developers and publishers are ignoring the console wholesale, you have the gall to whine about one of the few sticking by it. "Yeah, they're giving us games, but why aren't they giving us mooooore?"

Christ, the entitlement on display here is downright embarrassing.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Aside from that, I only know of the other Mighty series games, which are also download only.


 
You should try the Shantae games (One's on 3DS VC & the other is DSiWare) and the Adventure Time game (If you're a fan of AT)



> That said, I think they're great from what little I've seen, and they definitely have some potential. I just don't think that potential includes a Wii U system seller in the near future.


 
I think they could make something good enough, but since they mostly make 2D platformers and bad licensed games (Not including AT, that was good IMO) They would have to go way out of their familiar territory to do it


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 28, 2013)

Your all right, I'm totally getting all 5 of these games from Activision, simply because they have the balls to support the Wii U. I hope the purchase of these games, despite my knowledge that I will not invest not more then 5min of my time into 3 of them, will show future developers for the wii u that they can make w/e they want and know that people will buy it up. I can't believe I have been so foolish to assume that quality games can come to this console outside Nintendo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Christ, the entitlement on display here is downright embarrassing.


No, no, no - you're the one wrong here Gahars.

If you play Call of Duty, a game which is consistently record-breaking, with each new release instantly becoming one of the most commonly-played Multiplayer games of all time, you are a neckbeard brodude with Cheeto dust on your shirt and you are not worthy of owning a WiiU. You're only a real, mature gamer with elaborate gaming taste if you play games about plumbers eating mushrooms and saving princesses.

Additionally, releasing a new installment in a shooter series once every two or so years is called rehashing wheras releasing a new installment of monster-collecting games once every two or so years is called _"meeting the demand of fans"_.

#Stereotyping
#NintenDunGoofed


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 28, 2013)

>>"Wii U needs games! Give us games!"
>>Activision delivers!
>>"Ewww...no...get that shit off my precious Wii U..."

This is just as bad as the Vita fans complaining over indie games...


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 28, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> >>"Wii U needs games! Give us games!"
> >>Activision delivers!
> >>"Ewww...no...get that shit off my precious Wii U..."
> 
> This is just as bad as the Vita fans complaining over indie games...


 
Your the person who would have all 1222 games on the wii then.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> Your the person who would have all 1222 games on the wii then.


 
_"Your"_ and _"You're"_ make the difference between _"You know your shit"_ and _"You know you're shit"_. 

As for the comparison, it's inappropriate. You can't quite compare budget shovelware titles like _"Imagine: Babyz"_ and multimillion triple-A titles like _"Call of Duty"_ with a straight face.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As for the comparison, it's inapropriate. You can't quite compare budget shovelware titles like _"Imagine: Babyz"_ and multimillion triple-A titles like _"Call of Duty"_ with a straight face.


 

inapropriate --> inappropriate (in-ap-pro-pri-ate)


Thats piss poor considering only 20% of the games revealed are AAA

EDIT: awh man 6 games? i brainfarted then 1/6 are Triple AAA, and 1 other game is considered half way decent, for children.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> inapropriate --> inappropriate
> 
> 
> Thats piss poor considering only 20% of the games revealed are AAA


 
Good one. Touche, fixed the typo.

Either way, the first two are Activision's flagship titles. Now WiiU owners should do their part, buy them and stimulate the market in such a way that developers will feel like supporting the platform. When Ubisoft goes out and says that _"ZombiU was nowhere near profitable for them"_, who do you think will develop exclusive content for the system just to willingly take losses?


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Good one. Touche, fixed the typo.
> 
> Either way, the first two are Activision's flagship titles. Now WiiU owners should do their part, buy them and stimulate the market in such a way that developers will feel like supporting the platform. When Ubisoft goes out and says that _"ZombiU was nowhere near profitable for them"_, who do you think will develop exclusive content for the system just to willingly take losses?


 
That's fair enough, but a lot of people didn't like ZombieU either. Some considered it to hard, others thought it was great. You shouldn't buy games simply to support a system, and not because you actually want to play it. Thats what is getting confused on this thread. People are arguing "just buy it show developers we care!" rather then wanting quality, it sounds like everyone just wants crap, as long as it leads to the possibility of quality.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

What was this thread about again?


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 28, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> That's fair enough, but a lot of people didn't like ZombieU either. Some considered it to hard, others thought it was great. You shouldn't buy games simply to support a system, and not because you actually want to play it. Thats what is getting confused on this thread. People are arguing "just buy it show developers we care!" rather then *wanting quality, it sounds like everyone just crap, as long as it leads to the possibility of quality.*


 
But CoD is a "quality" game...


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 28, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> But CoD is a "quality" game...


 
OMFG, its like people just read 1 post, and not the whole argument!

I admit this 2 posts up *TWO &*%# POSTS UP!*


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I can see you guys are having so much fun, so I'll be going back to playing the Wii U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> That's fair enough, but a lot of people didn't like ZombieU either. Some considered it to hard, others thought it was great. You shouldn't buy games simply to support a system, and not because you actually want to play it. Thats what is getting confused on this thread. People are arguing "just buy it show developers we care!" rather then wanting quality, it sounds like everyone just wants crap, as long as it leads to the possibility of quality.


 
I'm not saying to buy games solely to support the system, I'm saying _"start buying games that aren't necessarily made by Nintendo because otherwise this system will die"_ - the WiiU won't fly on first-party alone and a lot of Nintenyearolds don't seem to understand that. The common consensus seems to be that _"when Zelda/Mario/Pokemon come out, the WiiU will soar"_ and that's a load of bollocks because none of those titles made the Gamecube soar and that console gave us _"Metroid Prime"_, one of the best Nintendo series ever.

My point is that just because it's Activision doesn't mean that their games are going to be crap - they're willing to take the risk and support a system that doesn't seem to get a lot of support and that's a good thing. WiiU owners should appreciate that and I'm seeing the opposite - a lot of booing going on because _"lawl it's just CoD again"_ while at the same time the same people gobble up Pokemon and NSMBU on a yearly basis like it's some kind of Ambrosia.




the_randomizer said:


> Well, I can see you guys are having so much fun, so I'll be going back to playing the Wii U.


Impossible because...



Spoiler











_;O;_


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeeey! Finally! Third party support!  


...why the hell are there so many people bitching about it?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Honestly I've never even heard of Wayforward before Mighty Switch Force, which was an amazing game along with its sequel, but that's still only two, and in the same series of downloadable titles. Aside from that, I only know of the other Mighty series games, which are also download only.
> 
> That said, I think they're great from what little I've seen, and they definitely have some potential. I just don't think that potential includes a Wii U system seller in the near future.


So you haven't heard about Shantae, Ducktales Remastered, Batman the Brave and the Bold (Wii/DS), Contra 4 (DS), A Boy and his Blod (Wii), Adventure Time: Hey Ice King Why'd You Steal Our Garbage (DS/3DS) or either of the upcoming Adventure Time and Regular Show games coming out?



Guild McCommunist said:


> WayForward is only a developer and not a great one at that. They make a few decent games but for like every good game they probably more 5 crappy cash-ins. Why people would even consider their games "selling points" is really beyond me. They make good games at best but certainly not great games.


I'd love to see a list of those "crappy cash-ins" you've taken upon yourself to play and therefore deem them "Crappy Cash-ins"! Not only that but I like to think the people who developed the game have a much more to do with the quality than the publisher...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeeey! Finally! Third party support!
> 
> 
> ...why the hell are there so many people bitching about it?


 

Because, this is the internet, need I say more? Sorry to all those bitching, but I'll be buying this game just out of spite.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 28, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> So you haven't heard about Shantae, Ducktales Remastered, Batman the Brave and the Bold (Wii/DS), Contra 4 (DS), A Boy and his Blod (Wii), Adventure Time: Hey Ice King Why'd You Steal Our Garbage (DS/3DS) or either of the upcoming Adventure Time and Regular Show games coming out?


I've heard of most of those games, but never knew wayforward had anything to do with them.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well considering both franchises are always popular and will always do well, there's not a whole lot more you can do.
> 
> Maybe release Destiny but I think that's too much of a leap for a big IP.


 

If Destiny is coming out for the PS3, 360, PS4, Xbone and PC, there is no excuse for it not coming to the Wii U.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> If Destiny is coming out for the PS3, 360, PS4, Xbone and PC, there is no excuse for it not coming to the Wii U.


 

It's a bad idea to put more money and effort into a port that won't sell well on a poorly performing system?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's a bad idea to put more money and effort into a port that won't sell well on a poorly performing system?


 

It's a bad idea to put money and effort into a port that will look like shit on a last generation console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 29, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> It's a bad idea to put money and effort into a port that will look like shit on a last generation console.


 

Kinda like the Wii U?

lel

EDIT: Jokes aside the PS3 and Xbox 360 already have huge install bases and still sell a lot of software so it's a safe bet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> It's a bad idea to put money and effort into a port that will look like shit on a last generation console.


 

Oh come now, we all know it'll look worse than a PS2 game.  The Wii U is a fifth-gen console after all.


----------

